# Trustfire TR-D010



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

So, my Trustfire TR-D010 light arrived from DX.

TrustFire TR-D010 5 x Cree XM-L T6 2000lm 5-Mode White Bicycle Bike Light - Black (6 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme Only

This is a 5xXM-L (supposedly T6) light with a 6 cell battery. Very quick first impressions...the mount is super super loose and lame. The light appears heavy and robust. 5 modes - high 5 led's, medium-high 5 led's, medium 3 led's, low 2 led's, flash 5 led's. This thing is really really bright.

I did some ceiling bounce tests for comparison with my light meter:

Trustfire TR-D010: 344/228/138/78
SolarStorm X2: 281/192/102
DIY Triple XP-G: 180/68
Gemini Titan: 134/65

The beam pattern seems really floody, but I haven't done beam shots.

I don't know what to do about the mount. It looks super similar to the Cateye mounts of yesteryear, but my Cateye mount is too tight. I'll mess around and see if I can get something to work. The stock mount is unacceptably loose.

Given the terrible tolerances of the TR-D010 and the massive weight/size, I'd rather recommend the SolarStorm X2 to my friends.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Yep, I had a feeling those threaded strap mounts weren't going to work well. You might try taking an old bike tube, cutting a good long strip of rubber off of it and then wind it around the bars very tightly. ( use some electrical tape to keep it tight and in place ) ...then try mounting the lamp over that and see if that helps. ...Oh, almost forgot, cross your fingers and hope the strap doesn't strip or break.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

The strap part might be marginal, but the interface between the light and mount is where there is terrible looseness... When I get some time, I'll see if I can tighten up that interface with some electrical tape or something like that.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

That thing is a beast! Too bad about the mount being a piece of junk. You could try one of the mounts from bikeempowerment
Magicshine


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

varider said:


> That thing is a beast! Too bad about the mount being a piece of junk. You could try one of the mounts from bikeempowerment
> Magicshine


Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to share the same mount setup as a MagicShine. The mount appears to be attached by two screws.

I added a little electrical tape to the interface and it tightened up quite a bit. Probably not a good long term solution. I need to take it out for a spin and see how it holds up.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

baker said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to share the same mount setup as a MagicShine. The mount appears to be attached by two screws.
> 
> I added a little electrical tape to the interface and it tightened up quite a bit. Probably not a good long term solution. I need to take it out for a spin and see how it holds up.


Yeah, I noticed the two screws. That kind of does mess up the options. The electrical tape on the slide mount should work for the short term. You can always add more if it loosens. Not the ideal situation but it should work. I was going to suggest glue but then that kind of takes away the quick release option.

I was kind of disappointed to hear that the modes operate by activating only certain numbers of LED's. I suppose it works but having all the LED's on at one time would help make the lamp more efficient by spreading out the heat signature more.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I did take the light out for a quick 5 minute spin around my property and horse pasture last night. The amount of light is astounding. And, I really really like the remote light switch. I think I'd like that on every bar light from now on.

The fact that it uses only 2 led's for low and 3 for med is strange (and less efficient than if they had just sent less current to all 5 led's).


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

Its not strange, its a very popular design for chinese bike lights.
Basically this light has 2 drivers on one pcb, one driver is connected to 3 leds and another to 2 leds - and the main controller turns on driver 1 OR driver 2 OR driver 1 + driver 2.
Many 3 led lights use such setup, here are a few pics from the my lights:
https://i.imgur.com/aefCjfQ.jpg - controller in the lower-right corner and 2 drivers on pcb (2 coils, 2 diodes, etc.)
https://i.imgur.com/oQmQbwZ.jpg 
https://i.imgur.com/GoIZqYC.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/HtIiLEI.jpg


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

@Baker...How bright would you estimate the low and medium settings to be? For that matter how bright do you think the maximum output is? I figure even if the emitters are underdriven with just two going ( @ 1.5A series ) low would still be very bright, maybe 800 lumen. (?) If so you're best bet ( if you wanted to use this lamp on a regular basis ) would be to use it in combo with a lamp that has some lower power levels.

This is what I do if I decide I want some more "Kick" on that planned epic downhill ride:
I run another lamp in combo with my Gloworm on the bars. I my case a D/X quad XM-L lamp, hooked up via Y-cable to a bigger battery. This way I get the best of both worlds, great run times ( Gloworm only ) for normal trails and massive output ( quad D/X + Gloworm ) for the long downhill runs. ( that's 6 x XM-L's total off the bars )

Since I rarely ride areas with long ( think miles of.. ) fast downhills I seldom have the need for that much output on the bars. Nice to have though when you need it. :thumbsup:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm no good at estimating lumens. The numbers in the first post might give you something to estimate with. I think the Gemini on high is around 600 or so lumens.

I have a 10 mile climb/descent right outta my back door, so there are times I get some really long extended descents. A big light like this would work well there (assuming I can get the mount worked out).


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

baker said:


> I'm no good at estimating lumens. *The numbers in the first post might give you something to estimate with*. I think the Gemini on high is around 600 or so lumens.


Okay, looking at those numbers and based on what is to be expected from a Gemini Titan...low should be about 275 lumen. The next mode up about 600 lumen or so. All things considered you shouldn't need a second lamp. That's good because it helps keep the weight ( and bar clutter ) factor down.



baker said:


> ...I have a 10 mile climb/descent right outta my back door, so there are times I get some really long extended descents. *A big light like this would work well there (assuming I can get the mount worked out)*.


I think if it were me, based on the fact that the lamp-head looks heavy I would gravitate toward a more stable mount. I have an old Niterider Center/offset bar mount that uses an adjustable clamping system to mount on the bars. When mounted, the lamp is attached to a platform that sits the lamp right over the stem. The mounting platform has two holes allowing you to mount almost anything. Even if you had to drill into the mounting platform to reposition one of the holes you could probably make it work as long as you have screws long enough to reach the lamp. I'm not sure Niterider still sells these mounts as I no longer see them on the web site. If you can find one it will likely work. This one is similar but is a newer version, not sure how one of these would work.


----------



## Kir (May 30, 2013)

You can probably find some aluminium mount in chinese stores and attach it to lamp with screws (may need to drill a few holes, but that should be easy).
MagicShine SSC-P7 + 2*XP-E 16W 3-Mode 1400-Lumen LED Bike Light Set (4*18650 included) Images uploaded by Meettya - like this.
Aluminum Alloy Bracket Mount with Hex Wrench for M16 Gun (30MM-Caliber) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme this may work for 31.8mm handlebars, there are many such mounts on dx/ebay/aliexpress.


----------



## mezastel (Jun 15, 2018)

I have this light. The mount quality is indeed poor, the light shakes as I ride, so it's not a pleasant experience. The only thing going for this light is that it's super-powerful, but the problem is the light is quite focused. So what I did is install TIR plastic diffusers on 3 of the 5 LEDs. I chose 60° ones which basically illuminate the space around me, with the remaining 2 being used for long range.


----------

